# Diet for boxing, running, and weight-lifting?



## reinhart_menken (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi,

So I've just started Muay Thai about a month ago, coupled with that I'm starting to run, and I'm also working out, trying to gain some weight and get somewhat buffed (maybe 15 - 20 pounds?). I'd also like to be able to build up my weekly running mileage slowly.  I have some dietary questions, because of some conflicting diets for different things. I may be trying to do too many things, so feel free to point it out. My main concern though is first to gain weight. Bare with my ramblings, this will be a long post. You can skip right to My Diet if you wish, but I'd like to know at least in the protein department if I should take protein after practicing boxing.

*Protein*

I was wondering if I should take protein (powder) after I practice, because it's an intense workout sometimes.

I know that protein is important for people lifting weights, but non-Atkin diet runners seem to have a lot less intake of it (15 - 20 percent).

I read somewhere that protein is important to boxers too, since practices take a lot out of a boxer's muscles, and I can certainly feel some of the effects the next day.

*Carbo*

Both boxers and runners seem to emphasis on carbohydrate, so that one's sort of a no-brainer. I don't know about weight-lifters though.

*Fat*

Seems to be universally bad. Although for my physiology, I seem to be impervious to it. I read a website that said food that contains fat are things like "red meat, whole milk, red meat, ice cream, mayonnaise, egg yolks, chocolate, butter and cheese". I was laughing and going "wow, that pretty much all I eat, except the mayo and red meat. My diet must be really bad.". 

*My diet*

I'm those type of people who seem to just be thin no matter what I eat, so I'm never overly worried about the fatty foods. Plus, I have a fast metabolism. All that is not good for you when you're trying to gain weight. I'm worried that with all the activities that I'm trying to do, I'll end up losing more weight than I'm gaining.

I do all the things people say can make you gain more weight - odd sleep hours (seem more likely to lose weight to me), odd eating hours (so later than usual), chocolate and fast food.

I keep saying about how I can't gain weight not to brag, just to make a point that I don't think I need to worry about giving up my fatty food.

My usual diet consists of cereal (the sweet ones), sausage/egg/and cheese on a roll (bread), chocolate, cheese burgers, pizzas (trying to stop that because eating that from Dominos for six months have made me sick of it), Taco Bell (it's on campus, it's close, it's good), fried chicken, jelly on toast, only philly cheesesteak or meatball/chicken parm sandwiches (working in a deli for a year have made to sick of sandwiches too, except for the really good ones), sometimes mac and cheese, and the occassional rice and whatever Asian food. 

I'm sick of rice since the first day I'm introduced to it, so I only eat it when my family cooks it (and I happen to run out of other food). And I also don't eat a lot of pasta (which is good for runners and athletes), because tomato sauce + pasta is just too horribly bland, and I don't know how to make the good pasta.

I'm severely lacking in the veggie department, so one of my main concern now is whether or not I should just take vitamins to supplement my diet (or would you call that replacement?).

I usually have brunch, snacks, dinner, and then 3/4th a meal equivalent of snack later (so I guess I have breakfast 8 - 10 hours earlier). Sometimes I have breakfast when I can, but normally it's so hard to have breakfast for me that I'll have bread or whatever down my throat, and have a hard time swallow it. It's like my throat's just not waking up yet.

Is there anything I should eat more? God forbid, less? I greatly appreciate your patience if you read through all of that, and if not, thanks anyways.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 31, 2009)

If you want to build muscles you need Protein,weights,rest,amino acids,water.

You can take Protein before,during or after. I perfer water during workouts and take one protein shake in the morning and one after a workout.

Red meat is full of Amino acids and protein. If you get lean cuts it can be benefical. The reason Red meat gets alot of flack is because of the fat in it. But look at Filet Migon it is a nice piece.

Milk is another protein builder. Look for Fatfree it has more protein and mixes well with things.

Dark chocolate in small amounts has good things for your health despite it having high fat it is healthy.

Egg whites are a good protein builder. You can consume eggs with Omega 3 or put one Omega 3 egg with regular egg whites and some veggies for a good omelet.
Instead of Icecream go for yogurt it has more protein and less fat. You can also make smoothies with it and add protein poweder or other things.

Butter and Cheese are not really useful. But if you must use it use small amounts. Try to use herbs for seasoning rather then using butter and cheese.

If you are trying to gain weight eat more. But eat right. Try a gainer shake it adds an extra 300-1,00cal depending on who makes it. Lift weights muscle weighs more than fat and looks nicer too. But eat more.

The food you are eating is empty and useless.

But you can eat the things you like with small adjustments.

First off I noticed Chicken in there. Chicken is a wonderful protein source. But if done wrong it can be unhealthy like fried chicken. Try it grilled or baked. You like Chicken Parm then try it baked with tomato sauce real tomatoes,Spinach and light mozzarella if you have to.

If you are going to eat cereal eat something with fiber and protein. The sugar cereal is full of useless stuff.

If you are going to eat eggs and sausage. Try to eat Omega 3 eggs or egg whites veggie sausage or turkey sausage or just plain turkey or other lo fat meat. Skip the roll and go with something high in fiber with whole grains. Add some Veggies when you cook your eggs. Spinach,tomatoes,mushroom,onions.

If you are going to eat Hamburgers eat lean ground beef,ground turkey,veggie burger,Bison or even a Tuna or Salmon burger.

If you are going to eat at Taco bell try to eat Chicken or Steak and ask for extra tomatoes and Lettuce go with the soft shell minus the sour cream.

Dominos ask for light cheese and heavy sauce. 

If you are going to eat Mac and Cheese add some Tuna,Chicken,Steak in there maybe add some sort of veggies with it or eat a salad.

If you are lacking in Veggies eat more of them. Drink em if you hate eating them.


----------



## reinhart_menken (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for all that, it's really detailed and helpful. I prefer yogurt than ice creams anyways. I've never heard of Omega 3 eggs, that's interesting. And I never thought about drinking veggies, I actually don't mind drinking them, and some veggie drinks I even enjoy a lot.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 31, 2009)

For the most part (with a few exceptions, of course) I've given up fast food.

Another thing: learn how to cook, and cook from scratch. In the time it takes for you to heat up a frozen pizza, or get Chinese take-out, you could have easily made a nice piece of salmon, veggies and a portioned starch serving (I like brown rice).

I buy lots of frozen fish, chicken and vegetables, and invested in some good spices and seasonings. Say I spend at least $5 a meal going out to eat, which can be around $450 a month, I spend $100 on good, natural staples, and make sure I don't overeat, and get a lot of vitamins and minerals that I normally won't get w/ eating fast food all the time.

If you need some simple, cheap, but tasty recipes, let me know.

Couple that with some goof HIIT training to supplement your existing cardio, and I think you're good to go.


----------



## reinhart_menken (Jul 31, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> For the most part (with a few exceptions, of course) I've given up fast food.
> 
> Another thing: learn how to cook, and cook from scratch. In the time it takes for you to heat up a frozen pizza, or get Chinese take-out, you could have easily made a nice piece of salmon, veggies and a portioned starch serving (I like brown rice).
> 
> ...



Yeah. some recipes would certainly help! I don't know about fish/salmon though =/ And I think I'll drink veggies  For me I think I need to worry more about under-eating  HIIT training? What is that?


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 1, 2009)

HIIT=High Intensity Intermittent Training.

Short, Intense intervals of exercise, broken up by intervals of rest.


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 2, 2009)

Eat clean.  Lean meats, vegetables, fruits.  As little carbs as you can.  What carbs you do take in, make them high in fiber.  If you must eat bread, eat high fiber, whole grain, Ezekiel style bread.

Breakfast should be eggs, some fruit, maybe some yogurt, and possibly a piece of toast.

Lunch is lean meat, vegetables, if you need starch, whole brown rice.

Same should go for dinner.  If you're a snacker, eat fruits, nuts, vegetables, etc.

Stay away from white bread, pasta, tortillas, high fructose corn syrup, etc.


----------

